# snake whiskey



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 16, 2006)

I have a small bottle of snake whiskey a friend of mine brought back from Done San Laos a while back, it has a hatchling cobra of some description in it (real) and is in mint condition, does anyone think it might have any value here in Oz? i have never seen anything like it in Australia before.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 16, 2006)

Dunno? but i would pay 50.00 to see someone drink it, and 200.00 if they ate the cobra!


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 16, 2006)

I would pay nothing, terrible terrible stuff, poor snake


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow, I'll eat the cobra for $200.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes, probably the wrong site to be advertising it on.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 16, 2006)

jesus, i didn't kill the bloody snake, and i didn't even support the killing of it by buying it, it was a present from a friend, 
lets keep on track shall we.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 16, 2006)

I'll pay up to $250 for it, as long as JasonL can watch me ingest it.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 16, 2006)

I stand true to my word, but you will have to come to sydney, I'll put on the BBQ.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 16, 2006)

would it even be legal to sell?


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 16, 2006)

dunno, i guess so, technically, i'm not sure how he got it through customs, it's not something i would have thought they'd pass.
anyhow, it's not for sale, i'm just interested in heraing any precedent, or thoughts on it's value.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 16, 2006)

does anyone want a pic? (i'd have to take one)


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 16, 2006)

yea, show us


----------



## Davem54 (Mar 16, 2006)

Yep pic please


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 16, 2006)

pics


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 16, 2006)

another


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 16, 2006)

the red thing on it's head is a chilli... just incase drinking rotting snake sediment isn't enough...


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 16, 2006)

eewwww!


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 16, 2006)

lol


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 16, 2006)

I think you'll find that it is completely illegal if it is a protected species, which i think most cobras are. Even if it is not i'm pretty sure importing animal products without a lisence is illegal too. 

I don't hink it is advisable to be advertising that you have it.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 16, 2006)

i'll live.

once again, lets not speculate, if anyone has facts on whether it's legal or not, i'd be interested to hear it.

till then, i'm still interested to hear it's value.

ps- it's really is not for sale, i'm not "advertising" as such.

pps- i'm merely showing an interesting product a mate brought back for me, i'm not trying to commit any crimes (play nice)


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 16, 2006)

yep illegal. One with a vine snake for extra jiggy jiggy.......


----------



## Davem54 (Mar 16, 2006)

better open it and try it!!!


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 16, 2006)

wicked! where are those pics from, that is the same label as mine (different text - same print & pictures)

how cool! but it's illegal huh 

does that mean i gotta hand it in or something?


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 16, 2006)

You'll probably get your mate into trouble if you hand it in, just keep it to yourself IMO.

Sorry mate i wasn't meaning to have a go at you before, just offereing some advice.


----------



## Davem54 (Mar 16, 2006)

You better drink it before the cops come.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 16, 2006)

lol.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 16, 2006)

Where can I send the Get Well card? haha


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 16, 2006)

I wonder if Hallmark make a "Hope you get better soon (stupid bastard, serves you right for drinking semi-liquified snake)" card


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 16, 2006)

hahhaahahaa it changed ba$tard to "illegitimate child" lol


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 16, 2006)

LOL....


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 16, 2006)

it did it again! I used a $ in it that time lol


----------



## CHEWY (Mar 16, 2006)

You'll find it's not worth much, unless you get someone to pay you $200 bucks to eat it. Customs wouldn't let it in. Your mate has probably lied to customs and not told them about it. Most Cobra species are CITES listed.
On that note, I've tried the snake wine, it tastes like crap. I'm sure it'll get better as the alcohol content is between 60 and 80%. In South East Asia, it is believed to increase virility and sexual potency.
A reptilian viagra if you will.


----------



## lutzd (Mar 16, 2006)

I didn't know she made viagra??? Hope she got it officially approved!


----------



## dino (Mar 16, 2006)

take it to your local asain restrant and see what they say its worth to them then sell it to another one if they wont pay that price .i used to clear eels from the local golf couse when i was a kid it was an attempt to provide a better home for the turtles that lived there .golfers from japan would ask if they could buy them on occasions $10 $20 per eel somtimes .


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm up for Jason's challenge if you decide to part with it  If Jason wants to buy it, I'll ingest it


----------



## raptor (Mar 17, 2006)

I wouldnt think you could sell it here, I would also doubt now that it is even legal to have in your possesion if you are licienced.


----------



## SnakesRUs (Mar 17, 2006)

that is soooo wrong on soooo many levels. I cant imagine what suffering that poor snake must have gone through.
really wrong site to post this on
but seriously cool pics though
Cheers 
Nikki


----------



## zen (Mar 17, 2006)

Poor thing. I feel sorry for the Vine Snake too.  
Such beautiful creatures.


Sdaji, you're game :shock: 

It looks bigger than a hatchling to me. More like a juvenile I reckon.
You'd have to chew it !!!.....EEERRGHH ! 
I'd like to see you try  :lol: 

Remember... pics or it didn't happen !


----------



## Hickson (Mar 17, 2006)

It definitely contravenes CITES and Customs should have intercepted it. If you sell it, it's food status becomes commercial, and snake wine and the like is prohibited under Imported Foods Legislation and the Food Standards Code.



Hix


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 17, 2006)

Sounds like you're going to have to let me eat the evidence for free. I'll split the dare money with ya 

zen says he is also going to sponsor me, to get pictures posted 








(just kidding, sorry for putting words in your mouth, zen  )


----------



## Magpie (Mar 17, 2006)

> I cant imagine what suffering that poor snake must have gone through.




Drowned in alcohol? I know a few people that would not mind going that way.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 17, 2006)

I'll throw $10 in to the Sdaji pot.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 17, 2006)

> hahhaahahaa it changed illegitimate child to "illegitimate child" lol





> it did it again! I used a $ in it that time lol


&lt;&lt;&lt;this is funny,oh yeh and snake wine is baaad :roll:


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 17, 2006)

I remember reading somewhere (possibly Shine?) of an envenomation incident involving a frozen elapid specimen as a result of poor handling of the dead snake. Would the alcohol destroy the protein structure of venom that may or may not be present in these pickled specimens? My bottle with the vine snake was also a poorly chosen gift and as such I would be happy to donate it to feed a certain Victorian? I would imagine the snakes would have little value to any scientific study, but that would be my prefered option. If folk are keen to see Mr. Sdaji injest the snakes, perhaps they need to pay to view the footage, with all pledges being forwarded to AFTCRA. Perhaps some good could come from the death of these snakies? I'll donate $200 if consumed as is, but only $50 if cooked. I would consider upping the cooked pledge if a culinery masterpiece was performed, including points for artistic presentaion. Anybody care to add an offer? Might even throw in a bottle of discontinued "Viper" guarana energy drink seeing as though he may end up being more toey than a Roman sandal :wink:


----------



## Hickson (Mar 17, 2006)

Before anybody gets really carried away, (some people are sounding serious) there's a couple of thoughts I'd like to air:

1. I'm pretty sure the Asians don't eat the snake, they just drink the liquid.
2. It's not pure ethanol, it might be a locally produced beverage (or it might be something cheap and nasty they distilled out the back).
3. Venom is known to leach out into the liquid.
4. The snake is not cooked - it's corpse may have been sitting in the sun for several hours rotting before being placed in the bottle - there could be nasty toxins in the flesh and liquid, especially if it wasn't gutted and the stomach wasn't empty.
5. I'm don't think the entire contents are consumed at once - a glass before a big night out to improve virility (drinking the whole bottle would have the opposite effect).

I could be wrong with points 1 and 5, anyone with first hand experience can feel free to correct me.



Hix


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 17, 2006)

Hix said:


> Before anybody gets really carried away, (some people are sounding serious) there's a couple of thoughts I'd like to air:
> 
> 1. I'm pretty sure the Asians don't eat the snake, they just drink the liquid.
> 2. It's not pure ethanol, it might be a locally produced beverage (or it might be something cheap and nasty they distilled out the back).
> ...



Too true, and as such I would like to take this opportunity to wash my hands of any responsibility for resulting poor health as a result of ingesting anything. You have been warned. I would think that the alcohol would kill any nasty bacteria though??.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 17, 2006)

You lot are sooooo boring, who cares if Sdaji dies and we all get charged with manslaughter?
I for one could do with 10 years in a medium security facility.


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 17, 2006)

Magpie said:


> You lot are sooooo boring, who cares if Sdaji dies and we all get charged with manslaughter?
> I for one could do with 10 years in a medium security facility.



I hate to go off topic :roll: but I did see a doco once about prison inmates who were involved with a "jailhouse" (I know, yank spelling) herp program. They spent their days looking after pythons as part of some "learning compassion workshop". They had an awsome collection including some great Olives. All this, plus free food and board. :roll:


----------



## Hickson (Mar 17, 2006)

olivehydra said:


> I would think that the alcohol would kill any nasty bacteria though??.



True, but the bacteria produce toxins, and when the bacteria die, the toxins still remain.




Mags said:


> ...who cares if Sdaji dies...



Reminds me of the phrase "Die Sdaji! Die! Die!" that appeared as an option in several polls.



Hix


----------



## Wrasse (Mar 17, 2006)

Magpie said:


> You lot are sooooo boring, who cares if Sdaji dies and we all get charged with manslaughter?
> I for one could do with 10 years in a medium security facility.



Do you get free broadband ?


----------



## Simple (Mar 17, 2006)

Probably.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 17, 2006)

Jeez I hope not, I could use a 10 year break from herpsites.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 18, 2006)

Isn't it amazing what people will believe?

http://www.iol.co.za/index.php?click_id=29&art_id=qw1034670960268B252&set_id=1


----------

